
Matminer: Data Mining for Materials Science - irontyke101
https://github.com/hackingmaterials/matminer
======
coderintherye
This is kind of cool, but probably the better link is
[https://hackingmaterials.github.io/matminer/](https://hackingmaterials.github.io/matminer/)
which actually talks a bit about what is and how to use it

~~~
xvilka
Also it worth noting this research is done by Lawrence Berkeley National Lab,
CA and point to other projects of this research group as well[1].

[1] [https://hackingmaterials.lbl.gov](https://hackingmaterials.lbl.gov)

